# 2 pairs// 2 nests



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Well I had a nest laid last night again and the 1 I rescued(Pete) has paired up with my tank raised female almost 11 months old and made a nest in the other corner of my tank.Crazy!!well its now official females can reach sexual maturity in under a year and males in about 8 months.
My wife is away in Toront for the week and took the camera so I can't post pics or I would.If anyone around Portage la Prairie Mb.wants to try and raise some hurry and pm me b4 i flush them.you have till sunday night then they will be gone.I imagine it wont be long till the next batch though so you can put your name down for eggs if you wish and you will get eggs in order of the line if there is one.I can no longer keep up with this.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Not letting another batch grow? Your the Piranah man.

if you lived near Toronto i would







I really hope you find someone.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice...







!


----------

